# Person Search



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 09:44:53 -0500*
I‘ve seen forms from DND for personal searches. If I remember correctly they 
required as many of the following as possible Name, Rank, Service Number, 
Period of service, etc. Does anyone know where I can get those?
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

